# auburn or florida st.?



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

So apparently its not the rose bowl. Not sure how I screwed that up lol. Whos gonna win. Im going with auburn. What do you think.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm pulling for Auburn to beat the noles.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Florida boy cheering for auburn? Lol.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I hope Auburn pounds them like a fence post.

FYI Ontario, FSU is the preppie school of Florida. I will always pull for the ag school over the preppie school.

Besides, FSU is just the ACC champion. I was once told the ACC football champion is akin to the bully on the playground at the girls school.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't stand FSU. Go Auburn.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Add me in the auburn mix.....down here, the "criminoles" as we affectionately  call them, recruit very heavily, they are closer than any div 1 school, auburn is next, fl next, and UGA is the farthest of all. A lot of our talent goes to the criminoles....why the name.....because they generally recruit thugs, not at all uncommon nowadays with any div1 school but they always seem to have some crap going on with their players and the law.....hence the name. Florida State used to be a circus school, anyone that wanted to be in the circus went there, I believe they still have a circus....not real sure. They also used to be pathetic at football until a guy named bobby Bowden changed that.....auburn is a preppy school as well, but a lot of ag too, great veterinarian school. And a bunch of dead Oak Trees thanks to some idiotic Alabama fan.......and home to perhaps the best athlete since jim Thorpe....Bo Jackson............ War Damn Eagles!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I dont watch college football much but I watch auburn when its televised up here. Dad got onto them because of bo jackson.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Got to go with Auburn also, funny I live in the heart of ACC country but ACC football is pretty slack totally agree with Bonfires post. Also been told that to play football at Florida St. or Miami you had to have at least one felony on your record. LOL only team I would pull for Florida St. against would be UNC.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

War Damn Eagle!! I never thought all you guys would be pulling for auburn! I myself also don't really care for the Florida St. Auburn defense ain't that great weakness is passing defense which happens to be Florida States strong point. However we run a very fast offense! It will be an offensive game defenses probably won't have much involvement in the game. Auburn however has played much harder teams all year opposed to Florida st hasn't really played anybody, it's easy to win by 50 when u play teams like they do! If Auburn can somehow manage to get pressure on QB Winston I believe AU can shut them down!!

War Damn Eagle!!

~ Cameron


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

Go florida state! Just not an sec fan. I think ncaa should sometimes bring the national championship up north here sometimes. Maybe every other year... we play in the cold the second half of tje season all the time. Id LOVE to see an sec school play in 5• weather! Tuesday itll be -36• with windchill! The sec speed woild be a non factor !


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Let's see, FSU quarterback accused of rape vs AU quarterback who was kicked off Univ of GA team for stealing.

Is there any way they could both lose and just go away?

I rarely watch college football anymore. The money aspect has ruined it for me. When you have head coaches making millions, assistant coaches making six figure salaries, and tens (hundreds) of millions of dollars exchanging hands in some of the major programs, ethics goes out the window.

They are supposed to be STUDENT-athletes. The reality is they are merely pawns in a money making enterprise that chews them up and spits them out. A few folks make millions and a lot of players walk away with worthless degrees (if they graduate at all) and broken bodies.

There. I feel better now......


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm for Auburn. I think the Auburn/Alabama game this year has to be the best Football game I ever saw. One of my hunting buddies has 2 sons going to vet school there. One thing for sure, it will be an exciting game tomorrow.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am afraid that too much of what Rockmart says rings true. College athletics has changed alot for me also.....I still love college football....but it certainly has seen alot of change in the last 20 years.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, I forget.....WAR DAMN EAGLE....FIGHT ! Make it 8 in a row!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats the way it goes though. Look at the size of the stadiums they have. Thats why there is so much money involved. Ya alot of guys dont make it but they cant all make it. If they made it they wouldnt complain. Its much the same for hockey for us up here. We all want to make the nhl but we cant all do it. I didnt so I accepted it and moved on.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw this on ESPN and thought some might like to read it about the NC game Monday night.

Regards, Mike

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bowls13/story/_/id/10237600/rick-reilly-sec-overrated


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll be first to admit the end of the Georgia game was pure luck. However everybody keeps saying the end of the Bama game was luck also, I don't believe that as justified. The game would still have been tied and went into overtime. Everybody says SEC is overrated if so how do we put so many teams in the top 10? Every year!! Two SEC teams never play for championship hardly so all other conferences get they're chances. I think most get upset because they can't put two teams in the championship that are not SEC teams.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

bbos said:


> Go florida state! Just not an sec fan. I think ncaa should sometimes bring the national championship up north here sometimes. Maybe every other year... we play in the cold the second half of tje season all the time. Id LOVE to see an sec school play in 5• weather! Tuesday itll be -36• with windchill! The sec speed woild be a non factor !


Yea the cold might give them buckeyes a fighting chance against the SEC, but probably not!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lets face it, Auburn is the Cinderella team, they're not that good on paper, but they have a coach they believe in, they've bought into the system and they've avoided a lot of the dreaded injuries that so many SEC teams struggle with every year. It's just luck of the draw sometimes as to what team you'll have on the field this time of year....between injuries and academic trouble, trouble with the law, you name it ...... If you run a tite ship, the law and academic trouble can be somewhat controlled, injuries not at all.....sometimes playing bigger, faster, means more injuries, just the way it is....

And don't think the fans shouldnt take they're fair share of blame for this hyped up college football BUSINESS.....the obsession to find out who number 1 is....it's ridiculous, any team on any day can get they're ass whooped, just depends on the team they're playing and the circumstances as they happen.....ya know that ball ain't round, takes some purty funny bounces sometimes.....

To be honest, I've never watched anything other than SEC and ACC football, never paid much attention to anything other than maybe the BIG 10 and that was on bowl games. Knowing that, I had no idea the SEC had won 7 in a row.....never dawned on me....probably no one else until the media makes it a "story".....

Personally I thnk the game is moving in a different direction than bigger, faster....and I do think the intellectual side of the game is much more important that ever, that's why I believe SEC teams have struggled as of late against non SEC teams. Systems are much more complex with teams making adjustments in an instant, blown coverages abound......

Regardless of who wins, I know you could probably throw the top 20 teams in the country in a pool and #20 is liable to beat #1 on any given day.....I liked the system when coaches did the selections....they have a better feel for who is the best I think.....

Go Tigers!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> War Damn Eagle!! I never thought all you guys would be pulling for auburn! I myself also don't really care for the Florida St. Auburn defense ain't that great weakness is passing defense which happens to be Florida States strong point. However we run a very fast offense! It will be an offensive game defenses probably won't have much involvement in the game. Auburn however has played much harder teams all year opposed to Florida st hasn't really played anybody, it's easy to win by 50 when u play teams like they do! If Auburn can somehow manage to get pressure on QB Winston I believe AU can shut them down!!
> War Damn Eagle!!
> ~ Cameron


Auburns defence might not look the greatest but look who they play. Florida st best competition would be in the basement of sec. Im not to worried about that. I hope to hell I get it on the tv tomorrow night. I haven't checked yet.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Put me down for Auburn. Many years ago my family visited the campus when my bil was attending there and there was a tiger outside in a big pen. Do they still have one there? That was a incredible ending to the bama game, I was listening on the radio and about put 18 wheels in the ditch when that field goal attempt was returned!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Or was it an Eagle? Sorry I was knee high to a hopper. Definitely somethin we didn't see at home.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Or was it an Eagle? Sorry I was knee high to a hopper. Definitely somethin we didn't see at home.


Yea I think they still have the tiger....or a tiger, of course they are a big veterinarian school so securing one probably not a problem, they also have a eagle, I believe they fly it at every home game......


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Yea the cold might give them buckeyes a fighting chance against the SEC, but probably not!


Yeah your probably right. This year.... Buckeys had no business in that game ill admit that. But theyve been there b4 and have been successful. Maybe not last couple years due to bowl sanctions and recruting limitations but theyll be back. I wish sec would come in the regular season for a non conference game... itd be awesome games by two great confrences. but just unfortunitly it probably wont happen because of the cold north. Big 10 in general is down now but the bucks will bounce back. Glad to see auburn playing fl st. Should be a great game


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=10243717&src=desktop
Auburn rush will make fsu defence look like swiss cheese.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My grandmother was raised on a family farm in Auburn, came up here to teach school. My dad graduated from Auburn. I have been an Auburn fan since birth. No choice really. I suffered through the Doug Barfield years when we could not win a close game.

I saw Bo Jackson play high school football. I was coaching at the next school down the road and was glad they were in a higher classification than us and we did not play them. We did play them in baseball. Pro scouts came to our little country baseball field to watch him, as did I. Bo was always a genuine person, not cocky but confident. He had a speech impediment and Auburn protected him from the press. After 4 years he could talk a lot better. He treated his mother with the highest respect.

No matter how this game turns out I am very proud of this team and what they have accomplished. Gus Malzahn is a brilliant coach. He makes no excuses and accepts none from his players.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

War Eagle.

Regards, MIke


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Florida states athletes are a bunch of criminals and thugs. Many other D-1 schools for that matter. 
Their players are so far removed from the original image and model of what a college student/athlete is or was its laughable. 
I was a college athlete and so was my wife. We look at the football and basketball players today and just shake our heads in disbelief. Dumber than a box of rocks, raping girls, being passed through exams without even taking some of them, beating up non athlete kids, buying & selling drugs.....
Sheer hipocracy. 
Lets get it overwith and just pay them to play and don't even bother with going to classes.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

The criminoles are getting it handed to them so far. Go auburn.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

How did the wheels fall off the wagon so bad? That was a game auburn could have won for a joke.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purty much the diff was special teams.....big kickoff return was a momentum changer....and anyone whose played any competitive sports knows......momentum is key, you never know where it's gonna come from or how long it'll last......

great season by both teams....who's the best team in the country......that's hard to say.....and that's not hard for me to accept, I really don't give a damn, but an excellent football game to watch.....that's all you should expect...and good refereeing....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Did y'all get the game Ontario?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The kicking game breakdowns were just too much for Auburn to overcome. Like dawg said, the kick returns(last 2 in particular) and the missed short field goal were the difference in the game. Auburn had a incredible year, especially considering that this team was 3-9 the year before. Looks like Auburn has a great coach and a very bright future. You would have never known by the game that Auburn was a double digit underdog. The SEC was a mere 13 seconds away from another national championship. Congratulations to Florida State, they overcame a deficit that was very tough to do in a title game. This was the last BCS championship game before we move to the 4 team playoff format. The BCS was great for the SEC with them claiming over half of the 16 BCS title games. It's a new year now and national signing day is less than a month away and then spring practice. College football is a year round event in the Southland. On a side note my Vols, I believe, are finally on the road to recovery. A couple more of upper echelon recruiting classes like the one now in progress and I believe we will again be competitive in the bloody SEC.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Did y'all get the game Ontario?


Ya I did it was a great game. Just strange how auburns defence looked like a brick wall in th first 3 quarters then fell apart in the 4th. Also the last play of the first half. Why kick on 4th down with 5 seconds left. Go for the bomb. Same as the last play of the game. Dont fartaround with the lateral. Throw the thing down field I would rather lose tthrowing a 60 yard bomb then what they did. Just a few bad play calls but the will learn from it and clean up next year.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Auburn D line was too small to stay strong for 4 quarters.
When you're 275 and play D line against 300-325lb O linemen, you start to wear down in the 3rd/4th quarter.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Florida guys were the ones wearing down. They showed the one guy 3 times totally gassed.


----------

